# Check out a great podcast of OST analyses



## robcs (Jun 7, 2022)

If you haven't discovered The Soundtrack Show yet, do yourself a favour and check it out. The multiple ads at the star, in the middle, and in the end can get tiresome, but it's great content apart from that.

Sadly, it looks like he's not producing episodes anymore, but there are plenty of episodes to catch up on!



P.S. I have no connection to the guy who runs this apart from being a fan


----------



## robcs (Jun 7, 2022)

A great place to start is the three-part analysis of Hary Potter and the Philosopher's/Sorcerer's Stone


----------



## Haakond (Jun 7, 2022)

The soundtrack show is great! Not only the music itself is well analyzed, but the time and setting surrounding the movie/music too


----------



## Greyscale (Jun 8, 2022)

Thank you for that tip. Never heard of it. listened to one episode already. Great entertainment and information.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 8, 2022)

You're not supposed to use 'Do yourself a favour' unironically. Ever.


----------

